# outlook 2007 send/receive permissions



## jack9999 (Feb 22, 2011)

hi, on outlook 2007 whenever I press the send receive button or f9 it tells me that I don't have the appropriate permission to preform this operation. I don't know what to do please help.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...r-message-you-dont-have-permission-48969.html


----------

